
Hedging private tech valuations for entrepreneurs - jycool
https://www.pollyport.com/ask-polly-how-can-a-tech-entrepreneur-hedge-his-exposure-to-venture-valuations/
======
paveld
If you are in tech, hedging your financial exposure to tech valuations is a
bit like betting against your baseball team: it may feel disloyal, yet it is
the rational thing to do.

Probably the most easily accessible strategy is to buy Short ETFs focusing on
the tech sector, such as PSQ and SQQQ. As mentioned in the article, such
strategies would be a blunt instrument. And holding these for more than a few
months is often a bad idea, given the high fees.

~~~
hybryd131
If you don't want to "bet against your own team" you could always buy sector
ETFs and leave out technology which makes up 20% of the S&P. That way you
diversify instead of doubling down on your tech investments.

------
sandyghai
Hmm interesting. Wondering if the harder part is just not holding long
positions-- I generally find that I'm most excited about other tech
companies-- or more able to asses their value (especially for something like
AWS, although like the article mentioned, is not really the source of Amazon's
total value).

